
Why cosmology without philosophy is like a ship without a hull - LeanCas
https://sinapticas.com/2019/05/31/why-cosmology-without-philosophy-is-like-a-ship-without-a-hull/
======
Causality1
There are several good arguments in the article that cosmology features
several philosophical decisions. There are no arguments whatsoever that those
decisions would in any way benefit from interference by or consultation with
the morass of arbitrary statements which compose formal philosophy. The author
doesn't even try to lay out a hypothetical scenario in which a scientist would
benefit from... well I don't know exactly what they propose since they don't
actually make any suggestions at all besides "use more philosophy".

